# Round Baler



## jhill54 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm brand new to the site and have really enjoyed browsing through some of the forums. I'm in my mid-50's and getting ready to retire. We work a small cow-calf farm and put up our own hay. I have limited hay space, about 1,200 square bales, and I'm thinking of going to a round baler. The most I would likely ever have, even in a good year, would be less than 2,000 square bales.

I have a JD 5205 (50 pto hp) and am not looking to go any bigger, as much because of the lay of the land as money considerations. Do I have enough tractor for a round baler? If so, what do you recommend in the way of used? As small as our farm is, should I just stick with square bales and build more storage?


----------



## wbstofer (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the boards. Think you could consider a JD 44x series baler. I have a 446, am pretty happy with it, makes a 4x4 (or 4x4.5 if you push it) bale. Bale weighs around 6-700#. I would think a decent example should be in the $8-9000 price range. Good luck with your operation!

-Bill


----------



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

Also take a look at the Vermeer 5410 Rebel. Rolls a 4' X 5' bale amd requires a 40 hp minimum to operate.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

I am curious, what are the symptoms of round baling with too little horsepower. Do you just have to gear down on hills, or will merely spinning the baler stall the tractor. I am talking about running something like a JD 535 or 566 with a 50hp tractor. Could you make it work if you keep the windrows smaller?

I personally run a Hesston 5580 with a JD4020 and the only time it ever strains is on a really big hill. I think the 4020 is about 90hp. It will easily spin the baler at an idle.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have to run higher HP tractors here because the baler would push me around too much. Most of my ground is at least a 5% grade with some parts 25% or more. I have the back side of some drydams that we couldn't get a 3-1 slope on. Even so, I can feel the baler pushing me in certain places when I have a full bale.

I figure the minimum recommended HP tractor for a piece of equipment is what the manufacturer suggests on perfect ground. I add 50% for my ground.

I use a NH TS135A (135 HP) with a NH BR 780 baler or a IH 1066 (106 but turned up to about 125) with a NH 688. The 1066 is a little light. I pull a NH 570 with bale baskets behind a IH 966.

Other than traction, too little HP would probably mean that you have to run a lower gear, then your feed rate will drop and you'll be spinning the bale more, losing leaves (if alfalfa).


----------



## darwood (Jun 7, 2010)

Look for a used Hesston 530 or 540 round baler. Perfect for a small operation. The newer models may be numbered 730 and 740.


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

jhill54 said:


> I'm brand new to the site and have really enjoyed browsing through some of the forums. I'm in my mid-50's and getting ready to retire. We work a small cow-calf farm and put up our own hay. I have limited hay space, about 1,200 square bales, and I'm thinking of going to a round baler. The most I would likely ever have, even in a good year, would be less than 2,000 square bales.
> 
> I have a JD 5205 (50 pto hp) and am not looking to go any bigger, as much because of the lay of the land as money considerations. Do I have enough tractor for a round baler? If so, what do you recommend in the way of used? As small as our farm is, should I just stick with square bales and build more storage?


You will have no problem pulling a Vermeer 5410 Rebel round baler in dry hay. Haylage would let your tractor know you need a little more HP for wet hay. Also you can pull the previous Vermeer models 5400 and 504 Super I round baler. You can do more with less HP with a Vermeer round baler.


----------



## jhill54 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for your comments. I appreciate the help.


----------



## jhill54 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ridgerunner and rjmoses,

As much as anything, the grades were my concern. I have a fair amount of hillside, but I also have some pretty tight fields. If I go bigger on the tractor, I can see how it would help me move to a round baler and not have to worry about being pushed around, but it seems like it would make it tougher to get around the tight places. I am baling now with the JD 5205 and an old NH 273 and I hardly feel it. Before I bought the JD, I was baling with the NH 273 and a MF 150. Now that was a ride at times. Thanks for the comments, they are very helpful.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

jhill54 said:


> Ridgerunner and rjmoses,
> 
> As much as anything, the grades were my concern. I have a fair amount of hillside, but I also have some pretty tight fields. If I go bigger on the tractor, I can see how it would help me move to a round baler and not have to worry about being pushed around, but it seems like it would make it tougher to get around the tight places. I am baling now with the JD 5205 and an old NH 273 and I hardly feel it. Before I bought the JD, I was baling with the NH 273 and a MF 150. Now that was a ride at times. Thanks for the comments, they are very helpful.


Adding the correct amount of ballast to the tractor can go along way (i.e. fluid in the tires, wheel weights, front weights, etc.). Also, a good set of ag tires helps.


----------

